# Viele Dateien vom HD Camcorder Panasonic in Magix importieren



## Deichgraf (20. April 2009)

Hi, mal wieder ein absoluter Anfänger, der so reinspringt ..(allerdings mit 63 Jahren von super 8 über alle video systeme -  ohne Schnitt - alles mitgemacht und nun das). Wenn ich sehe, um was es hier geht, trau ich mich fast gar nicht.
Habe mir eine Panasonic  HDC-SD 20 gekauft und schöne Scenen aufgenommen. Einspielen auf den PC von der 16 GB Card mit der Pana - Software kein Problem. Magix - erstmals - als Probeversion heruntergeladen. Problem beim importieren. In dem Win Fenster beim Öffnen im Exlorer kann ich die auf der externen HD gespeicherten Dateien alle sehen, kann sie aber nicht alle oder zumindest mehrere auf einmal markieren um sie zu importieren.
Frage deshalb: Muß ich alle einzelnen importieren oder gibt es einen Weg?
Danke schon jetzt an jeden, der es weis und auch noch den Nerv besitzt, es mir zu sagen.
Beste Grüße
deichgraf


----------



## chmee (21. April 2009)

Möglicherweise (ich kenne die Magix-Software nicht) kann Magix nicht mehrere Dateien in einem Rutsch importieren. Schon probiert ob das Auswählen eines Ordners reicht ?

mfg chmee

p.s.:Herzlich Willkommen..


----------



## darkframe (22. April 2009)

Hi,

also mit Magix Pro X funktioniert das, indem man z.B. die oberste Datei in der Dateiauswahl anklickt und dann die letzte gewünschte Datei mit gleichzeitig gedrückter und gehaltener Umschalttaste anklickt. Dann werden wie im Windows-Explorer alle Dateien dazwischen ebenfalls markiert. Diese Dateien braucht man dann nur mit weiterhin gedrückter linker Maustaste auf die Videospur zu ziehen und dort die Maustaste loslassen. Dann werden alle Clips nacheinander eingefügt. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das bei den anderen Magix-Programmen nicht funktioniert, weiß das aber nicht.

Ach ja, es ist bei mir egal, ob ich das Ganze innerhalb des Magix-Programmes mache oder ob ich die Dateien aus dem Windows-Explorer auf die Videospur ziehe (beide Programmfenster dann nebeneinander).


----------



## Deichgraf (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo darkframe, danke, so gehts.
Allerdings dauert es Stunden, bis ein Film von 1 Std drüben ist. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit HD Dateien? Neuer Laptop mit Dualcore.
gruss deichgraf


----------



## darkframe (6. Mai 2009)

Hi,


Deichgraf hat gesagt.:


> Allerdings dauert es Stunden, bis ein Film von 1 Std drüben ist.


das dauert wahrscheinlich daher so lange, weil die Magix-Software Proxy-Files von den den Clips anlegt, d.h., von jedem Clips wird eine Stellvertreterdatei in einem anderen Format (oft AVI, kann aber auch HD MPEG sein) gerendert, damit die Bearbeitung im Programm flüssiger läuft.

Das ist bei Magix auf jeden Fall mit Clips im AVCHD-Format der Fall (wie das bei anderen HD-Formaten ist, weiß ich nicht). Deine Kamera verwendet doch dieses Format?

In einer ähnlichen Preisklasse wie Magix Deluxe liegt Movie Studio Platinum Pro von Sonycreativesoftware (Trialversion verfügbar). Das lässt einem die Wahl, ob man AVCHD-Clips ohne Umwandlung bearbeiten will oder ob man Proxy-Files nutzen möchte. Es gibt bei diesem Programm aber einen immer noch existierenden Schwachpunkt: Eine Ausgabe in AVCHD führt bei vielen Leuten zu einem Crash des Programms. Die Ausgabe in HDV MPEG funktioniert aber problemlos. Ein qualitativer Unterschied ist eigentlich nicht festzustellen, nur sind die ausgegebenen Dateien etwas größer. Mal sehen, wann der Bug beseitigt ist, denn der betrifft auch den großen Bruder Vegas Pro 8. Mit einem DualCore, den ich auch in meinem Laptop habe, funktioniert die Bearbeitung des originalen AVCHD-Materials in Sony Vegas Pro bei mir recht ordentlich. Die Vorschau ist zwar manchmal ruckelig, vor allem bei Übergängen oder wenn Filter im Spiel sind, aber das liegt im für mich erträglichen Rahmen.

Bei anderer Software zu ähnlichen Preisen bin ich mir nicht sicher. Adobe Premiere Elements z.B. kann meines Wissens AVCHD-Clips nicht direkt einlesen, braucht also auch Proxies. Pinnacle Studio wiederum kann die AVCHDs auch direkt bearbeiten.


----------



## vfl_freak (6. Mai 2009)

darkframe hat gesagt.:


> In einer ähnlichen Preisklasse wie Magix Deluxe liegt Movie Studio Platinum Pro von Sonycreativesoftware (Trialversion verfügbar). Das lässt einem die Wahl, ob man AVCHD-Clips ohne Umwandlung bearbeiten will oder ob man Proxy-Files nutzen möchte.



Moin,

also ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass dies bei Magix 15 auch gehen soll, kann aber so aus dem Stand nicht genau wie/wo! ICh schaue heute Abend mal nach, vlt. finde ich es noch wieder ...

Gruß
Klaus


----------

